# Memory Lane Spring Meet



## Flat Tire (Mar 31, 2010)

Only 22 days till the big Memory Lane Swap Meet in Grand Rapids Ohio! If youve never been its well worth the trip. And the big Ann Arbor show is on Sunday! Sunday! Sunday! These two meets on the same weekend are like The Greatest Show on Earth..only better!   (yea I'm excited, its been a long winter..haha)


----------



## walter branche (Apr 1, 2010)

greastest show on earth . i will be there ..looking forward to memory lane - and hope for some nice weather !!!see ya in a FEW    WALTER BRANCHE


----------



## Herman (Apr 1, 2010)

I can hardly wait!!!


----------

